# NYS Plumbing Code



## v1501 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm trying to verify the correct sizing of a house trap fresh air inlet. Old cold was that it was 1/2 the diameter of the drain being served but not less than 3". Now I read it as only 1/2 diameter of drain being served with no minimum size listed.
Can the fresh air inlet (FAI) be 2" for a 4" house trap?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

No soup for you. Who is ya, and what does ya do?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

v1501 said:


> I'm trying to verify the correct sizing of a house trap fresh air inlet. Old cold was that it was 1/2 the diameter of the drain being served but not less than 3". Now I read it as only 1/2 diameter of drain being served with no minimum size listed.
> Can the fresh air inlet (FAI) be 2" for a 4" house trap?



A licensed plumber would know there code, why do you ask this question on here?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah just put a Studor on it and fuggedaboutit...:laughing:


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

No can do.....:no:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mongo said:


> No can do.....:no:


Shhhh You're not supposed to spill the beans about trade secrets....:whistling2:

Ya all know that in most of the country we get rid of them but NY won't let you do that.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Read your "cold" book :laughing:


----------

